# out door table tennis



## tottenham (Jan 30, 2010)

hi i wouder if any one knows where i can purchase a out door table tennis in the caldas area we are coming out again on the the 28 july and would like to get one as soon as possible any help would be great many thanks 
yvonne


----------



## stpim (Jun 18, 2009)

Try the sports shop in the shopping mall in caldas sorry don't know the name alternative there is decathlon on the way to Lisbon just off a8 good luck


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Decathlon - mesas TDM todo tipo de tempo - Mesas de tenis de mesa - Tenis de mesa - Desportos de raquete


these are all weather tables


----------

